# Goldberry - I have a theory



## Oromedur (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello from Scotland 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿. I’m new to the forum, though not new to Tolkien of course. Have spent a lot of time with the published works through lockdown, and enjoyed the Prancing Pony Podcast. Listening to an episode recently I had a theory about Goldberry.
Is the “River-daughter” a full on Maia? Could she be offspring of Osse and Uinen? We know that Maiar don’t readily reproduce but that an exception is possible. We also see a bit of a Osse streak in her when she tries to drag Tom under the water on the debacle of their first date.


----------

